# Ingi Zukunft



## Crossriku (7. August 2007)

WotLK

Hier Neues von der Blizzcon über die zukünftige Entwicklungen bei WoW die uns erwarten sollen...

    * Es wird eine Änderung im AV geben die es ermöglicht AFKler und inaktive Spieler zu "reporten". Bei genug solcher "reports" bekommt der Spieler einen Debuff, der den Erhalt von Ehre verhindert, wenn er nicht in einen Kampf eintritt.
    * Es wird über ein Gilden BG nachgedacht mit eigenem Rating wo Gilden gegeneinander antreten können.
    * Ehre in BGs soll in Zukunft erst gegen Ende des Spiels vergeben werden um mehr Aktivität zu erreichen und defensivem Spielen entgegenzuwirken.
    * Die Totems der Schamanen sollen verstärkt werden
    * Schamanen sollen womöglich ebenso einen CC bekommen bis Level 80
    * Eine Art Seelenbrunnen für Magier soll kommen für die Vergabe von Essen und Wasser
    * Die Regeneration durch Willenskraft soll verstärkt werden.
    * Der Heilbrunnen des Priesters soll mit +Heal Equipment skalieren. (Muffin Factory & Water Spring)
    * Der Moonkin soll verstärkt werden sowie sein Equipment (Mana Probleme)
    * Off Krieger sollen wieder besser tanken können
    * Tägliche Quests auch für Berufe
    * Jeder Beruf soll ein BOP Item bekommen (Mining, Skinning,...?)
    * Ingenieurskust wird überarbeitet
    * *Ingenieure werden ein Rezept bekommen um ein Fluggerät zu bauen (Helikopter?)*
    * BGs sollen skalierbar werden... z.B. ein 5v5 Warsong oder ein 25vs25 AV

Hmm was wird das wohl.... vieleicht gibt es ja auch verschiedene für goblin oder gnom last ma eure idden höhren


----------



## Carcharoth (7. August 2007)

*wartet immernoch auf die Dampfpanzer die in der 1.0 Pre-Alpha angekündigt waren...*


----------



## Bellringer (8. August 2007)

Yeah - Dampfpanzer FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber bezüglich Fluggerät. Wird wohl ein +280% "Mount" werden mit Haarsträubenden Mats. Reitskill natürlich vorausgesetzt. 
Lustig wär's natürlich wenn man dann noch jemanden mitnehmen könnte (nun gut - zuviel des Guten) 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt auf die Ingi-Überarbeitung.

Da wird wohl vor WotLK keine weitere Ingi-Überarbeitung erscheinen.

So - bin wieder weg Khorium farmen.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. August 2007)

Bellringer schrieb:


> So - bin wieder weg Khorium farmen.



Wozu? Wird sicher wieder neue Materialien geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellringer (8. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wozu? Wird sicher wieder neue Materialien geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt - shice auf Khorium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2007)

Irgendwie bin ich vom Ingi enttäuscht und trotzdem skille ich nicht wieder um, das ist seltsam. Ob mein Unterbewußtsein da schon irgendwelche Insiderinformationen hat?


----------



## Yhoko (8. August 2007)

lol noxiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crossriku (8. August 2007)

Bellringer schrieb:


> Ne aber bezüglich Fluggerät. Wird wohl ein +280% "Mount" werden mit Haarsträubenden Mats. Reitskill natürlich vorausgesetzt.
> Lustig wär's natürlich wenn man dann noch jemanden mitnehmen könnte (nun gut - zuviel des Guten)
> 
> Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt auf die Ingi-Überarbeitung.
> ...




Naja das mit dem Reitskill si klar also ich hoffe mal es gibt 60% und 280 oder das das so wie bei bc wird das man mit so 72-76 sowieso des gold für des 300er reiten hat.


----------



## Mondenkynd (8. August 2007)

Crossriku schrieb:


> WotLK
> 
> Hier Neues von der Blizzcon über die zukünftige Entwicklungen bei WoW die uns erwarten sollen...
> 
> ...



Ingies werden wohl einen Flugpet mit Düsenantrieb bekommen =D


----------



## Bellringer (9. August 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ingies werden wohl einen Flugpet mit Düsenantrieb bekommen =D



Also n' Helikopter fänd' ich schon mehr als imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cijia (9. August 2007)

Bellringer schrieb:


> Also n' Helikopter fänd' ich schon mehr als imba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn er BoE ist und entsprechend Mats kosted... warum nicht?


----------



## Zrthun (9. August 2007)

Na wenn dann Gyrokopter nicht Helikopter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (9. August 2007)

Cijia schrieb:


> Wenn er BoE ist und entsprechend Mats kosted... warum nicht?




Gabs schon jemals n tolles Item das BoE war und nicht Engineering(375) vorraussetze? *g*
Neeee :X


----------



## Zrthun (10. August 2007)

Doch die neue Knarre für Deftanks


----------



## Carcharoth (10. August 2007)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Doch die neue Knarre für Deftanks



Ich hab seit Monaten den Urnether für das Teil in der Bank aber keiner will die Knarre von mir kaufen :>


----------



## Noxiel (11. August 2007)

Ich hätte auch gerne noch ein paar "unnütze" Sachen als Ingi. 

Die bunten Raktenbehälter fand ich ganz großes Kino. Es bringt einfach noch ein bisschen mehr Flair in die WoW und ich als Ingi bin ganz groß gefragt auf dem nächsten Kindergeburtstag bzw. Gildenheirat.

Vielleicht mechanische Vögel oder Signalpistolen die Luftschlangen verschießen? 

Natürlich würden mir nützliche Sachen, wie Rüstungen, Waffen oder mechanische Mounts auch gefallen.


----------



## realten (12. August 2007)

Najo, die große Ingi-Überarbeitung wurde schon vor nem halben Jahr versprochen und auch dass dieser Vorrang hat. Dabei herausgekommen ist dann eine Brille und eine Kriegerflinte, und ansonsten nur wieder vollmundige Versprechungen, mit "kommenden patches" weitere tolle Rezepte zu implementieren.

Also ich sehe keins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Zich neue epische Juwelenrezepte mit dem nächsten patch. Für Ingis: NIX, NADA.

Also ich bin hoffnungslos enttäuscht und skeptisch und gebe keinen Pfifferling mehr auf solche Versprechungen. Selbst wenn sie den Gyrokopter irgendwann mal bringen, werden sie ganz sicher gewaltige Hürden einbauen, den auch zu bekommen. Ingis sind für Blizz zum verarschen da. 

Noch bevor wir ne Flugmaschine bekommen werden Schneider mit fliegenden Teppichen unterwegs sein.


----------



## Taurizius (12. August 2007)

Also ich habe gehört das auf jedan fall die täglichen berufs-qs mit dem nächsten patch kommen sollen.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2007)

Taurizius schrieb:


> Also ich habe gehört das auf jedan fall die täglichen berufs-qs mit dem nächsten patch kommen sollen.



Sicher so n Kram ala "Liefer x Gegenstände der Sorte y bei NPC z ab und kriege dafür [Tolles Item das keine Sau interessant findet] oder Ruf bei Fraktion q" ...


----------



## Zrthun (13. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hab seit Monaten den Urnether für das Teil in der Bank aber keiner will die Knarre von mir kaufen :>



Am Anfang ging sie recht gut weg, da habe ich 3-4 verkauft. Mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch Gildenintern.
Die Brillen sind richtig gut, wenn die jetzt noch Aufwertbar wären ähnlich den Schmiedesachen (gab ja mal nen Post den man so auslegen kann das dies geplant ist). Klar war der Patch absolut nicht ausreichend und keine "große Überarbeitung" der Ingenieure, aber die Richtung stimmte schonmal.

Ich hoffe halt mal das sie jetzt nicht wieder einschlafen und Ewigkeiten nichts tun.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. August 2007)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Am Anfang ging sie recht gut weg, da habe ich 3-4 verkauft. Mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch Gildenintern.
> Die Brillen sind richtig gut, wenn die jetzt noch Aufwertbar wären ähnlich den Schmiedesachen (gab ja mal nen Post den man so auslegen kann das dies geplant ist). Klar war der Patch absolut nicht ausreichend und keine "große Überarbeitung" der Ingenieure, aber die Richtung stimmte schonmal.
> 
> Ich hoffe halt mal das sie jetzt nicht wieder einschlafen und Ewigkeiten nichts tun.



Die Brille.. haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich seh irgendwie keine Hunter mit dem Teil... liegt wohl daran, dass man schon in Karazhan besseres Zeugs kriegt.
Wenn ich da unsern Raid-Feral angucke der trotz T4/T5 mit der Brille rumrennt frag ich mich, was sich Blizz da gedacht hat... *g*


----------



## Gradius@PTR (14. August 2007)

währ toll :-)

beim benutzen gebunden^^

macht 10000g um ah^^


----------



## Apex (15. August 2007)

lieber santa ich wünsch mir nen roboschreiter bauksten, nen tarkapenbomber baukasten und nen hydraulischen schreibenschlüssel, des ewige schreiben geht auf die fingerchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja so in etwa


----------



## glüh (23. August 2007)

mal ehrlich jetzt was bringt mir ein Selbstgebautes Flugmount ??
Nix da mit 70 jeder schon das normale Flugmount kauft. Also warum Tagelang farmen wenn das Geld durch Quest schnell gesammelt ist ??

Was der Ingi brauch sind nützliche Gegenstände und nicht krimskram. Jeder andere Beruf eignet sich um Geld zu verdienen aber Ingi ??. Die letzte Einahmequelle wurde dank Ersatzteilverkäufer durch Blizzard kaputt gemacht.

Es wird nix neues geben, aber wenigstens könnte Blizz mal endlich den Mund aufmachen und sagen hey wir schaffen den Ingi ab, da wir nichts brauchbares bringen werden


----------



## Crossriku (28. August 2007)

oha man weißt du was WoW ist? Ein Spiel! wofür framt jeder der kann ruf bei den netherschwingen weil die netherdrachen was tollen können..... Nein weil sie cool aussehen.


----------



## Bellringer (29. August 2007)

glüh schrieb:


> mal ehrlich jetzt was bringt mir ein Selbstgebautes Flugmount ??
> Nix da mit 70 jeder schon das normale Flugmount kauft. Also warum Tagelang farmen wenn das Geld durch Quest schnell gesammelt ist ??



Wenn du die Wahl hättest zwischen einem selbstgebautem 280%-Ingi-Helikopter und einem stink normalen Mount - Was würdest du nehmen?


----------



## Knochentier (30. August 2007)

als ingi stellt man ohne zweifel viele sinnlose sachen her , wenn du was sinnvolles willst nimm schmied oder lederer, aber dafür stellt der ingi viele lustige sachen her die du sonst nicht bekommst.


----------



## Sedraku (17. September 2007)

Ich weis ja nicht, aber Blizzard wird sicher nicht irgend nen Sauteures Rezept rausbringen, dass so oder so keiner Farmt weil es keine Spezials hat. Ich zum Beispiel fände es Klasse, wenn man alle 2 Minuten nen Extrapowerschub kriegt, der das Flugtempo um 1000% erhöhr. Natürlich dürfen Lenkraketen und Stand MG's nicht fehlen.
Währe aussedem noch schön wenn man wie z.b. bei den Hexer oder den Palas den Reitskill mit dem Abschliessen einer Q bekommt.


----------



## Maternus (18. September 2007)

Bellringer schrieb:


> Wenn du die Wahl hättest zwischen einem selbstgebautem 280%-Ingi-Helikopter und einem stink normalen Mount - Was würdest du nehmen?


Sollte klar sein. Für einen Gyrokopter schenke ich mir den Netherdrachen doch einfach. Und wer sagt eigentlich dass ein Beruf immer nur irgendein IMBA-Kampfitem spendiert bekommen muss? *Jeder* der sich auch nur minimal vor der Berufswahl informiert hat, weiss, dass der Ingi ein Funberuf ist.
Entweder der Ingi liegt einem, oder nicht.

Warum meckert ihr eigentlich nicht darüber, dass es in der gesamten Scherbenwelt als Rufbelohnung nur *einen einzigen* Bauplan gibt? Die Diskrepanz zu Schmieden, Schneidern und Lederverarbeitern könnte nicht grösser sein.
Ich schenke mir zum Beispiel mit meinem Holypala den Aldor- und Seherteil komplett. Es gibt wirklich nichts was den Aufwand wert wäre. Mit einem Bauplan sähe die Sache anders aus. Und sei es nur um im streben, alle zu besitzen, voran zu kommen.


----------



## Dormelosch (20. September 2007)

Zrthun schrieb:


> Am Anfang ging sie recht gut weg, da habe ich 3-4 verkauft. Mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch Gildenintern.
> Die Brillen sind richtig gut, wenn die jetzt noch Aufwertbar wären ähnlich den Schmiedesachen (gab ja mal nen Post den man so auslegen kann das dies geplant ist). Klar war der Patch absolut nicht ausreichend und keine "große Überarbeitung" der Ingenieure, aber die Richtung stimmte schonmal.
> 
> Ich hoffe halt mal das sie jetzt nicht wieder einschlafen und Ewigkeiten nichts tun.




Ich habe jetzt mal einen Ingenieur als Twink angefangen. Als Jäger profitiert man jedenfalls mit Level 6 schon einmal davon, da man sich eine Wumme bauen kann. Natürlich könnte man die auch im AH kaufen.

Zum "Jammerthreat" hier bei den Ingis kann ich als Schied seit Level 1 nur eines Sagen. Ihr habt wenigstens eine Bille für jede Klasse. Und die ist wirklich gut. Ich als Schmied habe genau - NULL - Sachen die ich brauchen kann. Selbst wenn das Schuhrezept im Schlangeschrein droppen sollte habe ich - NULL - Sache die ich brauchen kann denn das sind Schuhe des Verteidigers und absolut nichts mit Heilung. Ich habe keine Waffe die speziell wäre und ich habe keine Rüstung die speziell wäre. Effektiv habe ich 375 erreicht und kann wenigstens für die eigene Gilde notfalls Zeug herstellen. Nur profitiere ich persönlich davon absolut nicht. Immerhin haben die Ingis einen Helm für jede Klasse der wirklich gut ist. Dafür lohnt es sich. Der Schmied sofern er nicht Offkrieger ist bekommt nichts. Aktuell ist Stoff einfach krank und auch Verzauberungskunst bringt noch einen Tick durch die Ringe. Leder steht auch noch gut da. Der Alchi hat noch seinen Stein. Der Ingi seine Brillen. Danach ist eigentlich schon Schluss. Juwelenschleifen bringt wenigstens noch etwas Kohle. Der Schmied als Heiler oder Tank bekommt nichts und verdienen tut er noch weniger außer er hat das Glück einen Rezept-Epicdrop zu bekommen - aber das Rezept im Wert hereinzuarbeiten dauert Jahre.


----------



## Ianvalor (20. September 2007)

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum es immer heißt, dass Ingis nutzlos sind:

- Ich kann Gewehre bauen
- Ich kann Zielfernrohre bauen
- Ich kann Munition bauen
- Ich kann Truhen und Kisten öffnen
- Ich kann Feuerwerk herstellen (der Knaller auf Hochzeiten und Parties)
- Ich hab Granaten und Bomben, welche grad nicht allzuhohe Mobs doch gut in Schach halten
- Ich kann mir nen Helm bauen, mit dem ich unbegrenzt unter Wasser tauchen kann
- Und noch so einige nette Werkzeuge, die natürlich Spass machen, aber doch auch nen gewissen Sinn haben

Warum also sagen, dass Ingis unnütz sind bzw. der Beruf sinnlos? Ich find ihn gut, wobei ich doch gerne sähe, wenn Blizzard sich weiter etwas mehr um den Beruf bzw. um neue Baupläne kümmern würde (ok, das sagt glaub ich jeder über seinen Beruf).


----------



## WolfyWolf (21. September 2007)

Hey Leute, es wurde doch angekündigt, das Belagerungsmaschinen eingeführt werden! mit dem nächsten Addon. Spätestens da LOHNT sicher der Beruf doch erst richtig, denn welcher Beruf SONST wäre für den Bau solcher Geräte priviligiert? Und der Ingi mit seinen zahlreichen Trinkets und Spielereien erleichtert doch das leben der Mitspieler. Wie nützlich ist es, dem Tank zu zeigen, wo er den Boss zu tanken hat mit ner simplen Rauchbombe?

Wäre es da nicht naheliegend das ganze zu erweitern und vllt sowas wie nen Gruppenmobil, also vllt nen Flugmount, wo man mehrere Leute mitnehmen kann? Ich freue mich auf die Zukunft, momentan gibt es viele gute Sachen und in Zukunft bestimmt mehr


----------



## animal1992 (24. September 2007)

oder ne kirche zum heiraten überall einsetz bar mit eingebauten pfarer und den anderen schnickschnack dabei^^


----------



## Kadorkeule (25. September 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die Brille.. haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Ich bin selber ING/Jäger und ich trage die Brille. 




Bis man in Karazhan auch nur halbwegs etwas vergleichbares findet muss man erstmal bis Arans Schemen vordringen. Da könnte dann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

droppen.

Der ING Helm für Jäger hat ungesockelt 28 Ausdauer, 13 Trefferwertung, 38 krit Wertung und 96 AK. So wie ich ihn derzeit gesockelt hab, kommen da nochmal 24 AK, 4 krit, 4 Bewegung und 6 Ausdauer dazu.

An die Werte kommt der Helm von Aran nicht wirklich heran. OK, er hat Manareg und INT drauf, das ist wahrlich nicht zu verachten, ist aber denke ich bei dem Minus an Damage-Output den man hätte, wenn man wechseln würde eher zu vernachlässigen.

Den nächsten Helm den man bekommen könnte wäre der T4-Drop vom Prinzen. Auch nicht grade das, was man nach 2 Wochen Kara schon sicher in der Tasche hat, zumindest bei uns wird das wohl noch einige Monate dauern bis wir da hinkommen. (Liegt auch daran, das wir nur einen Raidtag die Woche realisieren können).

T4 wäre dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sockelt man diesen nun genauso wie die Volltrefferbrille 2.0 (was ich auch machen würde) hat man insgesamt:

34 Ausdauer, 129 AK, 4 krit, 27 INT und zusätzlich den Kritwert, den 39 BEW ergeben (Hab nur im Moment keine Lust/Zeit das auszurechnen ;-) ) und die AK die 27 INT bringen.

Die Brille hat:

34 Ausdauer, 124 AK, 13 Trefferwertung, 42 Krit, und zusätzlich den Kritwert von 4 BEW.

Der T4 Helm, hat als Vorteil also ein bisschen mehr AK und die INT, die Brille hat die wesentlich höhere Kritwertung und noch die Trefferwertung.

Ich denke mal insgesamt ist es fast nur eine Geschmacksfrage was man davon nimmt. Die Brille hat imho den leicht höheren Damage-Output, der T4-Helm macht den Damage-Output ausdauernder.

Die Brille ist also meines Erachtens also WIRKLICH gut. Wer was wesentlich besseres haben will, der muss schon in den Bereich T5 gehen, und da wird der Otto-normal-Spieler noch lange/überhaupt nicht hinkommen.


----------



## WolfyWolf (25. September 2007)

Also gerade in Karzhan ist int SEHR wichtig wie ich finde, ganz zu schweigen von den MM, die vom Int ja quasi leben, aber mehr int heißt für jeden Jäger mehr mana und in Kara sind die Kämpfe so lang, dass man mit seinem Mana gut haushalten muss! Beim Prinzen kommt es sogar soweit, dass cih petzurückhole, totstelle und dann trinke, weil ich ansonsten net mitm amna hinkomme!


----------



## Thorgun (25. September 2007)

Ianvalor schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum es immer heißt, dass Ingis nutzlos sind:
> 
> - Ich kann Gewehre bauen
> - Ich kann Zielfernrohre bauen
> ...




So siehts aus.

Und wir können die Volltrefferbrille bauen, die für mich als Hunter echt nen nettes Teil ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadorkeule (25. September 2007)

WolfyWolf schrieb:


> Also gerade in Karzhan ist int SEHR wichtig wie ich finde, ganz zu schweigen von den MM, die vom Int ja quasi leben, aber mehr int heißt für jeden Jäger mehr mana und in Kara sind die Kämpfe so lang, dass man mit seinem Mana gut haushalten muss! Beim Prinzen kommt es sogar soweit, dass cih petzurückhole, totstelle und dann trinke, weil ich ansonsten net mitm amna hinkomme!



Ahoi,

jo Mana ist nicht unwichtig, ich bin selbst MM-Jäger, aber ich habe mir angewöhnt meine beiden Einhandwaffen mit Manaöl zu bearbeiten, dass macht schon ne Menge aus. In den Bereichen wo wir uns zZ in Kara rumtreiben (Attumen bis Theater) reichen meine 6600 MP (un-buffed) derzeit locker aus. Der Schadens-Output stimmt auch, SW-Stats wirft mich mit schönen Regelmäßigkeit auf Platz 1 der Damageliste, vor unserem Schurken, Mage, Hexer und Eule aus (ja ich weis, Damage ist nicht alles aber ich will nur gleich möglichen Kommentaren in der Art von "Dann machst du bestimmt kaum Schaden" vorbeugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## WolfyWolf (25. September 2007)

Kadorkeule schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> jo Mana ist nicht unwichtig, ich bin selbst MM-Jäger, aber ich habe mir angewöhnt meine beiden Einhandwaffen mit Manaöl zu bearbeiten, dass macht schon ne Menge aus. In den Bereichen wo wir uns zZ in Kara rumtreiben (Attumen bis Theater) reichen meine 6600 MP (un-buffed) derzeit locker aus. Der Schadens-Output stimmt auch, SW-Stats wirft mich mit schönen Regelmäßigkeit auf Platz 1 der Damageliste, vor unserem Schurken, Mage, Hexer und Eule aus (ja ich weis, Damage ist nicht alles aber ich will nur gleich möglichen Kommentaren in der Art von "Dann machst du bestimmt kaum Schaden" vorbeugen
> 
> ...



Jo, am Anfang komm ich da auch locker in Kara hin, aber grade bei arans schemen und beim prinzen, das duaert eeewig mit den drei phasen.


----------



## Bellringer (25. September 2007)

nun ja,

1. Wenn der Jäger in Karazhan in den SW-Stats auf Platz 1 ist fehlt es den Mages / Hexenmeistern etc. wirklich an Damage bei euch!
Jäger sind nicht dafür da auf Platz 1 in der Damage-Liste zu stehen.

2. Da es eurer Gruppe ja anscheinend an Damage fehlt braucht ihr unheimlich viel Mana. 
Ich selber bin 0/20/41 Survival geskillt ohne Effizienz und brauche Aspekt d. Viper fast gar nicht. Bei manchen Kämpfen evtl. mal bei 20% Mana AdV anschmeissen und ein Teufelsmanatrank reindrücken aber das ist schon das höchste der Gefühle (7200 mana Buffed)

Damagemäßig her befinde ich mich meistens im Mittelfeld 3. o. 4. Platz.

Allerdings kommt es in Karazhan für einen Jäger nicht hauptsächlich auf Damage an, sondern größtenteils auf Support


----------



## WolfyWolf (25. September 2007)

Joa, ich bin auch nie über den Mages, da will ich auch nie hin, weil ich sehe, dass einer unserer IMBA Mages 16 mal an einem abend gestorben ist, weil er immer agro gezogen hat. Ich mit Schwerer Rüstung fall wenigstens net so leciht um wie nen stoffi

BTT: Wir kommen vom Thema ab, die Volltrefferbrille ist bestimmt gut, aber da sie schon in Kara replaced wird meiner meinung nach, ist sie nicht die mats wert*find*


----------



## Thorgun (25. September 2007)

WolfyWolf schrieb:


> Joa, ich bin auch nie über den Mages, da will ich auch nie hin, weil ich sehe, dass einer unserer IMBA Mages 16 mal an einem abend gestorben ist, weil er immer agro gezogen hat. Ich mit Schwerer Rüstung fall wenigstens net so leciht um wie nen stoffi
> 
> BTT: Wir kommen vom Thema ab, die Volltrefferbrille ist bestimmt gut, aber da sie schon in Kara replaced wird meiner meinung nach, ist sie nicht die mats wert*find*




Hm naja, wirklich ersetzt kann man nicht sagen. Da muss man auch erstmal hin kommen, wurde oben ja verglichen.


----------



## Dunham (1. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ingi ist doch seit bc einer der geilsten berufe überhaupt!!!
erstens der raketenerwerfer: ein absolut imba teil
brille:sau imba
bomben: sehr nützlich
viel fun:macht spaß^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



also für mich haben sich die 3k gold fürs hochskillen gelohnt, bin voll zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: panzer gibts doch?! die sehn dann so aus wie die beim dunkelmondjahrmarkt oder bei dem einen q in den wäldern von terorokar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. Oktober 2007)

Naja also Ingi lohnt sich seit BC nur noch bedingt,

Ammo bauen? ja kann ich, aber bei den mats kosten, die ich alternativ im Ah bekomme, kann ich auch gleich mit Geld um mich schmeißen

Knarren bauen? Ok das ist noch Sinvoll, auch wenn die endcontent Waffen leider nicht mehr sooo der reißer sind wie vor BC

Ziefernrohre bauen: naja kann man nicht wirklich verkaufen, es sei denn man hat das Rezept des Khoriumzielfernrohr, denn was man für die Teile bekommt von anderen Spielern ist meist weniger, also wenn ich die Edelsteien für das Teil so verkauf
find ich übrigens schlimm, denn das ist quasi ne damage Verzauberung für Fernwaffen. Und alle Verzauberer machen massig Kohle damit, nur als Ingi bekommste füpr ne Fette +12er Verzauberung so gut wie nix
zumindest bei uns auf dem Server leider.

Ne Brille bauen: ganz toll, aber alle anderen rüstungserstellenden Berufe haben sogar nen Epicset zum basteln, und auch der Alchi hat ne Epic Kette zu basteln.

Also im vergleich zu anderen Berufen ist Ingi leider echt nur noch etwas, daß einen Fun faktor hat, wobei der auch etwas verloren gegangen ist, da:

1. die verbrauchbaren Items einfach in Gold gerechnet zu teuer sind und auch zu Zeitaufwendig, denns chautmal welche mats die adamatitgranaten brauchen udnw elche die Eisengranaten---> und ohne epic Flugmount dauert das farmen de Adamantits länger als nen 40er brauch um das Eisen für gleich viele Granaten zu farmen

2. alle tollen alten sachen: Reflektoren, Raketenhelm, Gedankenkontrollkappe jetzt kaum noch funktionieren

also gebt doch einfach frei, daß die chance auf funktionieren der Sachen Auf Zielstufe/Ingi skill abhngig ist.

Also das mein Raketenhelm wenn ich vollen SKill habe er wieder zuverlässig funktioniert, denn so kann der low lvl Ingi nicht jeden stunenn, da er mit seinem SKill halt nur niedrigerere/gleichgute udn teilweise stärkere Gegner effektiv "behandeln"
Es war echt eine tolle Zeit als lvl 35er Ingi nen 60er zu stunen, der einem campen wollte, und schwups war man weg.

Echt schade, man hat zwar noch ne Menge Spielerreien, aber sie haben leider kaum noch Effekt, wozu sidn die Drachlinge noch gut? die mahcen nun kaum noch dmg,  ich möcht gernen nen neuen oder wieder den alten Upgraden auf mechanischen netherdrachling, oder wieso nicht aus mechanar einen der Robos Nachbauen (als quasi neuen drachling)

Blizzard ist was den Ingi an geht ziemlich unkreativ geworden, da der Beruf eigentlich grenzenlose Möglichkeiten hat.

Aber ich freu mich auf die Verbesserungen, den mit dem Flugmount haben wir dann wieder etwas ganz Besonderes!!!


----------



## Aribef (7. November 2007)

stimmt voll... ich würd auch sagen das man die 'chance höher als stufe 60 zu widerstehen' wegfällt oder es ein upgrade gibt... kann doch nciht sein das man bei nem Addon nur noch die IngiItems des Addons gut benutzen kann und alles vorher fürn Arsch ist...

ich finde auch das man die ingi mats die man bei verlängerung der mitgliedschaft bekommt an den ingi skill angepasst werden sollten.. ich kann einfach nichts mehr mit irgendwelchen mithrilrohren anfangen :-/

Oder eine art lach-gaseinspritzung fürs normal mount xDauf jedenfall mech. netherdrachling, sowie ein paar neue rezepte die man den schmieden oder anderen schreiben kann - gibt zwar grad keine mats die dafür in frage kommen würden, aber irgendwas muss her ^^ -

wie gesagt 'grenzenlose möglichkeiten-

ich glaub blizz hat einfach nur schiss vor dem geflame der anderen leute die dann meckern das Ingi wieder zu imba geworden ist... naja...

LASST EUCH WAS EINFALLEN BLIZZARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vatenkeist (7. November 2007)

ich schließe mich dem kommentarlos an

Ingis der Welt vereinigt euch!


----------



## Grimmrog (7. November 2007)

naja ich verlänger immernoch meine Mitgleidschaftskarte (jeden tag einmal) oder kann ich da auch 10x hintereinander machen und bekomme danna uch 10x hintereinander das packet? Denn bis jetzt hab ich immer noch nicht den bauplan für den lil smokey bekommen *haben will*

die neuen Mats für den schmied wäran dan ja auch gleich nötig für den Drachling und die neuen reflektoren. man kann ja nun als gnomen ingi wieder einführen, daß man nen veredelten khoriumzylinder einführt, und für den goblin halt wieder nen neuen superraketen Treibstoff, wofür sie den Alchis wieder nen rezept geben müssen, man hätte dadurch nichtmal viel nachdenken müssen, sondenr einfach die alten teile nehmen umbenenn udn ihnen neue mats geben müssen. Also kreativität ist da nicht mal gefragt.
und dann graded man seinen Ulrtablendenden Schattenreflektor halt auf, auf einen Ultrablendenden Schattenreflektor MK II oder LvL 2 oder wie auch immer, was einem automatsich dazu führt, daß man jeden reflektor nicht 2x rumgammeln hat, und mit jedem addon einfach nen neuer kommen kann, durch die erhöhung der Zahl auf MK III LvL 3 or whatever.

War jetzt hierfür so viel kreativität nötig? nee simples umbaun alter items war das, denn toll, daß blizzard ne Ingi tasche gemacht hat, nur gammelt die jetzt auf der Bank rum, da ich keinen Sinn mehr drin sehe items mit mir rum zu schleppen, die eh nicht mehr zuverlässig gehen -.-  


denn gehen wirs mal durch, vor BC hatte ich mit:

*mechanischer Drachling
*mechanischer Mithrildrachling
mechanischer Arkanitdrachling (ja ich habe alle 3 gebaut, wegen seperatem CD)
*Ultrablendender Schattenreflektor
*Hyperstrahlendr Flammenreflektor
*Gyrofrosteisreflektor
Fallschirmumhang (bin ja kein Mage/Priest)
Taucherhelm (man ist ja kein Schami oder hexer, bzw Alchi)
*Gnomenkampfhuhn
Gnomen Net-o-matik
*Gnomen Gedankenkontrollkappe
gnomen Raketenstiefel (hab die Extreme nicht, und keine Sau hat das Rezept auf unserm Server, und in dk wills net droppen)
*goblin Raketenhelm
*gnomen Todesstrahl
transporter gadgezan
transporter Toshleys Station
Partikelextraktor
Goblin Überbrückungskabel XL
*Gnomen Schrumpfstrahl
2xgranaten (hab ich eh meist adamantitgranaten dabei und frostgranaten)
Schraubendreher
Schraubenschlüssel

so ds sind dann ganze 23 items die man eigentlich sinnvol bei sich hat, wobei alle mit * so nutzlis sind, daß man sie auch auf der bank liegen lassen kann, also bleiben nur noch 13 sinvolle items, und die kann ich auch in einer normalen tasche unterbringen, so hat man wenigstens noch Platz für non Ingi items nämlich 5 wenn man 18er taschen hat) 
lohnt sich also echt nur ne Ingitasche mit zu nehmen, wenn man massig granaten einpackt, aber ein bis 2 stacks reichen da eigentlich ganz gut, anonsten produziert man sie sich eh selbst nach, je nach bedarf--- bzw kauf ich sie in Area 52, da das billiger ist als sie aus dem mats zu bauen.


----------



## BigKahoona (8. November 2007)

Aloha!

Ich bin für mehr "Spinnereien"!
Ein Popcorn-Maschine wäre nicht schlecht, dann könnte ich mich mal wirklich entspannt hinsetzen und das "großes-Kino-Feeling" genießen wenn wiedermal ein Trupp Alli-Schurken Crossroad plätten!
Die Maschiene sollte natürlich sichtbar sein und - ähnlich dem Braufestfäßchen - anderen Spielern auch eine Tüte abgeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Apropro Dampfpanzer und Belagerungsmaschinen: Im Allgemein bin ich der Meinung so ein Mount (nicht nur der Dampfpanzer) sollte beim "überfahren" von mobs nen Aufprallschaden machen (denk mir das jedesmal wenn ich auf meinem Kodo sitze)!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß!

P.S.: Ich finde Ingi einfach klasse; klar du hast nicht soooo viele nützliche Sachen die Du erstellen kannst, aber dafür immer was zum Lachen (wenigstens wenn Du einen schrägen Humor hast)! Natürlich gibt es sinnvollere Trinkets, aber ich lach mich jedesmal schlapp wenn ich im 60er Alterac BG, auf irgend einen verwirrten Stoffi, neben meinem Pet, noch ein Kampfhuhn oder die Bediensteten des Barov jage (ok, die sind kein Ingi-gegenstand aber genauso lustig!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (9. November 2007)

Wieso hast du als schmied "NICHTS" was du gebrauchen kannst??? also wenn ich ml an die Waffen denke frag ich mich jetzt ob die wirklich so schlecht sind, und da glaube ich mal nicht, außerdem kannst du ja Wetzsteine Herstellen.

Und zum Thema vorher über die Berufe informieren:
Jaa ganz toll, es stand vor 2 jahren nicht da: "
ab tBC werden die ganzen geilen Reflektoren dann net mehr oder kaum noch funktionieren, mal abgesehen von den andere Lustigen Helmen.

Ammo bauen kostet dann 10g pro 200er pack ammo, mal sehen ob dus dann noch schaffst die mats für ammo hinterher zu farmen, oder vorher mit leerem Beutel dastehst.

Wenn dus dann noch schaffst, dir paar arschteure Granaten zu bauen musst du ja echt nen chinafarmer an der Hand haben.


So nun mal echt Leute, Ingi war schon immer ein teurer Beruf, damit konnte ich mich relativ gut abfinden, aber seit mit BC die Erzkosten einfach mal Explodiert sind verschleudert man nur noch Kohle mit dem Beruf.

und kauf die die Mats für die Epic knarre mal im Ah bau sie und stell sie rein, lol denkste echt die wirste für 1000g los? vergisses, und die musste mindestens nehmen, wenn du wenigstens 100g verdienen willst an dem teil, zumindest bei den kosten die die Mats im Ah haben.

Aber hey, mittlerweile mache ich mit Khoriumkraftkernen etwas kohle, die kosten im ah sind dafür ca 40-60 g an mats, und man verkauft sie recht gut für 70-80g, aber ist leider ne relativ kleine Gewinnspanne dafür daß man am tag nur ca  einen los wird


----------

